# Which one would you choose?



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

or this girl


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd pick top girl personally. 

Congrats on getting a new baby!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would pick the bottom girl...she's slightly less typey in the head, but not much, and I LOVE her colour. Susan has wonderful puppies.

Let's see pictures of the boys, too...just in case??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Both! lol
But if i had to choose, i would say the first one.
Although sayin that, i realy love the little white bit on the 2nd ones head.
Oh i am no good at this, sorry, i would prob take both haha!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

The first one made me go "Oh My Gosh!" :3


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

LOVE the Lavender pup!!! That'd be my pup out of the two!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I REALLY wanted the 2nd girl but Gary said NO more dogs. If you get her I can watch her grow up. I wanted to name her Cassie. I still have a broken heart.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Chiboymom said:


> I REALLY wanted the 2nd girl but Gary said NO more dogs. If you get her I can watch her grow up. I wanted to name her Cassie. I still have a broken heart.


Tom said no too but that didn't last too long.  yay. I love both of these and she also has some gorgeous LC but most are going to breeder stock. sigh I have wanted a lavender one as I think it's such a cool color. Here are pics of the SC boys...


















or


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the first boy, but I agree, the girls are much typier, and nicer. I'd go with a girl.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> I REALLY wanted the 2nd girl but Gary said NO more dogs. If you get her I can watch her grow up. I wanted to name her Cassie. I still have a broken heart.


Awww no am so sorry.
You only have wee Draco right?
What would one more be?
Keep working on him, talk new puppy constantly.
It worked for me. lol x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I would pick the first girl also she is beautiful


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I would have the first gir she is lovelyl but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the second boy!! He is ace, love his dark splodges plus I love boy dogs!

Congrats!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

rocky scotland said:


> I would have the first gir she is lovelyl but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the second boy!! He is ace, love his dark splodges plus I love boy dogs!
> 
> Congrats!


I was thinking of another boy too. But then saw the little lavender one and just fell in love. If she would ever sell me this one amazing LC one I would be all over it. But this little girl looks sweet to me.  I can't wait. 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the white boy with the spot over his eye.
If I was choosing only on looks that would be my choice.

There's no wrong choice with a Chi, though.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

tricializ said:


> I was thinking of another boy too. But then saw the little lavender one and just fell in love. If she would ever sell me this one amazing LC one I would be all over it. But this little girl looks sweet to me.  I can't wait. 2 weeks!!!!


Ohhhh such exciting news, so happy for you!



jazzman said:


> I love the white boy with the spot over his eye.
> If I was choosing only on looks that would be my choice.
> 
> There's no wrong choice with a Chi, though.


Haha Alan great minds thats the pup I would choose as well!


----------



## pitakisses2009 (Jun 29, 2010)

aww they are precious


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the 1st girl, she's very pretty and has the best head


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Well, I don't think you can go wrong, but I'm still parital to the first one.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

LOve the girl, and the white boy with the spot on the eye!

Lori


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow hard to decide with them all so cute =) I like the girl for her typey look and color but the 2nd girl has a hint of light husky brows that I LOve!!! wish I could help but sorry love them all


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong really! Do you know anything about their personalities and traits? If your really stuck, maybe ask a few questions about what they are each like and that might help you decide.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the shape of the first girl (from my phone she looks blue fawn which I thought ususally turned fawn as an adult?) & the color/markings of the second.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Decisions... decisions. They both are adorable and cute. Go with your instinct.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i would be very very very happy with any of them, i think they are all beautiful,


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

my faves are the first girl and the second boy. (I want him)
Where is this breeder at anyway?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the second girl  but my over al choice would be the white boy lol


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Aww both so cute!! I'd choose the first girl though


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the second one best but it's a hard decision since they are both beautiful!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

They are all adorable, i love the second girl though


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the second girl as well. They are all beautiful though.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the head on the first girl. 

I have to agree with MChi's though about the color. She could be considered a lavender now but her nose is more chocolate looking (to me) in the pics which means she will likely fawn out. Chis that hold any blue coloring to their fur have blue/grey noses. Also the paw pads are a good indicator, blue/grey for chis with the blue factor. If the nose is chocolate they fawn out, also if the nose is black they fawn out.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are all just beautiful, but my favorites are the first girl and the second boy.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

AWwww I would say the second girl, she looks like she has some spunk to her =) but they are all so adorable!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

oh my gosh, they are all so cute, I like the first girl tho. How old are they?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't read beyond the first page of this thread but from the OP, definitely this one!:



tricializ said:


>


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The little lavender girl has really grown on me, I say go with her, too!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh Both! lol
> But if i had to choose, i would say the first one.
> Although sayin that, i realy love the little white bit on the 2nd ones head.
> Oh i am no good at this, sorry, i would prob take both haha!!


thats exactly the way i was thinking, its a hard choice though, good luck, pick one then dont look back thats what i did and i wouldnt swap her for the world x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i lie both bottom girl and boy! adorable


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Awww I mch prefer longcoats to short, but I adore that first little male!


----------



## Donami (Oct 2, 2009)

Definately the ist one shes a beauty


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the first one.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hehehehe all four!!!! OMG, they are all so adorable I can't stand it! I was the same way when picking Chloe though. I went with all the intentions of picking her sister who was a chocolate and tan but Chloe's personality won my heart so I would say if you can go visit them that might help your decision.


----------

